
Curiosity Rover Finds Rock Type That's Never Been Seen on Mars - drp4929
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/10/curiosity-strange-matijevic/
======
tribeofone
I'm all for what they are doing. And I'm for releasing articles to try and get
press and awareness about the Mars rover and the efforts at NASA. But, yea,
its supposed to be discovering new things, and its not like there has been
some exhaustive study done on all the rocks of Mars (so I believe). They keep
it up with these non-news news releases, people are going to get saturated or
just plain fatigued.

